# when is it too much



## Anchor Chain (Sep 8, 2008)

Now to explain. When My grandfather passed away i inherited all his accumulated gear.

Finally got all lures and most stuff orginized. now all the boxes and such to the upper right is more tackle.

heres my gear. Im proud of it ,but man its alot. And its not my most used , its in the tackle box.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow, nice collection! 8)


----------



## ben2go (Sep 8, 2008)

I am jealous. [-( 

Nice collection.Don't believe anyone will be bumping into you, in the tackle section, anytime soon. :lol:


----------



## Anchor Chain (Sep 8, 2008)

ben2go said:


> I am jealous. [-(
> 
> Nice collection.Don't believe anyone will be bumping into you, in the tackle section, anytime soon. :lol:


I still spend hours @ walmart ,basspro and acadamy looking for deals.. :wink:


----------



## phased (Sep 9, 2008)

Man that is a beautiful collection. Is it ever possible to have too much? I vote NO!


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice collection! =D>


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 9, 2008)

nice collection,you can never have enough =D>


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 9, 2008)

"when is it too much"?

*NEVER* :wink: 

ST


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 9, 2008)

those old poles are sweet :mrgreen:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Sep 9, 2008)

:shock: Man thats a lot of stuff..... =P~ 

You *NEVER* can have too much tackle in my opinion.

You will never get bored using all of that stuff.


----------



## Pinball (Sep 9, 2008)

Absolute proof that you were loved!!! =D>


----------



## BLK fisher (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice and you can NEVER have to much. :lol:


----------



## redbug (Sep 9, 2008)

You have the nerve to show a picture of that small collection and ask when is it too much?

I have a 2 car garage that the back wall has 4' high pegboard from 1 side to the other that has soft plastics on the 10" long hooks full I have 6 shelves 4'long full of tackle boxes in my attic I have a 100 rod rack half full of my older rods. 
if your gonna go big you better go big !!!!

but that being said you have a nice start keep going

Wayne


----------



## bcritch (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice.

I'd love to have old lures from my grandfather.


----------



## browndog (Sep 9, 2008)

ring,ring. hello anchorchain's bait and tackle.


----------



## hatch17 (Sep 9, 2008)

I think it is awesome... besides, you can't admire it if it is stuffed in a box somewhere.


----------



## slim357 (Sep 10, 2008)

Got some nice classic baits there, looked like a good amount of them storm wiggle worts. Do you fish with those older baits, or just collect them, personaly Ive started collecting poe's.


----------

